# Indonesian: had... + would have



## chatkigazouille

Hai teman-teman! 

Saya coba mencari cara mengungkapkan istilah dari bahasa Inggris. Di bahasa Inggris, bentuk kondisional

If Subject + had + perfect participle, Subject + would have + perfect participle

ini mengungkapkan pengandaian tentang kejadian di masa lalu. Di bahasa Indo, memang tidak ada bentuk yang menyerupai ini. Bagaimana kita bisa mengungkapkan ini ya? Misalnya:

If I had eaten yesterday, I would not have fainted.
==> konteksnya bahwa kemarin (masa lampau) saya tidak makan, maka (di masa lampau) saya pingsan
==> pengandaiannya adalah kalau saya makan kemarin, saya tidak akan pingsan.

Ini terjemahan saya:
==> Andaikan saya telah makan kemarin, saya tidak akan pingsan.

Masalahnya
1) "telah" di sini rasanya kurang natural. Bisa pakai apa ya untuk menggantinya?
2) "tidak akan" di sini kurang "precise"/akurat. Apa yang bisa saya pakai untuk menggantinya?

Makasih semua!!!


----------



## Strategon

"Andaikan saya telah makan kemarin, saya tidak akan pingsan."
This is very acceptable and sounds really natural, though in colloquial speech it would be very different. I assume the usage of "telah" here is to replace "had", but not everything can be translated literally. You can either go with "telah", but not adding it would have the same perfect sense. As for "wouldn't have", nothing comes to mind as for the literal Indonesian translation.


----------



## jkt85

i would say it like this :
"Coba kalau saya (sudah) makan kemarin, saya tidak akan pingsan". Coba is used to add some regret feeling in the sentence. 

the word "andai" is rarely used in a conversation, it is mostly used in poems or songs.


----------



## chatkigazouille

Thank you all!


----------



## EsauI

Mungkin akan lebih natural kalo pake bahasa "loe gw" gan lol


----------

